# Windows 3.1



## IanAB (Feb 7, 2000)

On a 1995 virtec pc, windows 3.1 crashed on 1/15. 1/1/2000 was inserted by changing 'date' in DOS.
Has installed an old lotus 123, Windows 3.1 and WordPerfect.
Will not respond in DOS to either 'WIN' or 'WP'. I decided to re-install Windows but it says 'control.hlp' is used by another system but have only DOS running.
After doing a CHKDSK /f, it reported hundreds of 'cross linked allocation units...' messages.
How can I get Windows and WP started again please - I have all original system disks.


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

Windows 3.1 is also susceptible to temporary files like '95.

If you can, find all the *.tmp files on the hard drive and delete them. Then find all the ~*.* files and delete them too.

Run scandisk then defrag from the DOS prompt, and try again.


----------



## IanAB (Feb 7, 2000)

Thankyou Dreamboat, but none of those things will work.
Any instruction asking to look at the 'Windows' directory stops with the message 'Data error reaading, Drive C: Abort, Retry, Fail?

This inludes 'Dir', trying to delete or erase a file, or even 'del'

Using DOSSHELL also has the same result "Data error (CRC failed)'.

Enquiry on 'tree' reads down to 'Windows' then stops with usual message.

Any assistance would be appreciated. 

Systems on the hard disc are DOS 6.0; WordPerfect 5.1, Lotus 3.0 and a few minor things.

Date had to be reset on 1/1/2000 but machine was used up to 1/8/2000.


----------



## LarryCore (Aug 26, 1999)

Abort, Retry, Fail and CRC errors generally mean that your hard drive is messed up.

Maybe fatal, maybe just needs to be reformatted.

What brand drive is it?

Do you know how to reformat? Or do you need to save the data that is on there?


----------



## IanAB (Feb 7, 2000)

LarryCore,

Thankyou for your advice - I was coming to that conclusion but was not sure.

The hard disk is inside the computer which is a 1995 model Vertec, possibly put together in Sydney - it was bought from a local dealer and has never failed before.

I have never reformatted a hard-disk but the instructions are clear in the DOS manual. I have all the original system discs when purchased and can then re-install the whole system. Some data will be then lost but that is not critical as we have some of it backed up.


----------



## LarryCore (Aug 26, 1999)

Ok then - go for it! FDISK and erase all partitions, FDISK and make a new one, then format.

I asked about the brand because some manufacturers have diagnostic programs you can download to test and see if the drive is bad or not. That would save you the time of reformatting and installing stuff, just to have it go bad again.

But, if you don't know the brand, I guess you just have to give it a try and keep your fingers crossed.


----------

